# What lathe do you use?



## Rockytime (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm familiar with the Jets, Rikons and Novas but there are lots of other lathes that the pen turners use. I'm curious as to what they are. I purchased a 
Record Power which I only used for a short time until I discovered the disadvantages of the #1MT. I sold it for a loss. I used it for a short time as a buffing station but it took more room than I could afford to give up. I then tried to purchase a 10X15 Rikon from our local Woodcraft but they were out of stock and did not know when the next shipment would arrive. I then purchased a Woodtek from Woodworker's Supply, Inc. Far as I have been able to determine I must have the only one on this site. It is significantly heavier than the 10X15 Jet. and is a 10X17. It's speeds are 500 to 3975 rpm. Due to it's extra weight it is very smooth and vibration free. Belt changing is manual. VS would be preferred if it were belt-less and totally electronic. The size fits the things I make.


----------



## flyitfast (Jun 3, 2015)

The use of a lathe depends on what you plan to turn.  I started turning pens on a Jet 12-20, non VS lathe and it worked very well.  I was able to turn small bowls, bottle stoppers and other mid sized items.
However, I wanted to turn bigger bowls and platters and was, happily, talked into a Robust Sweet 16 while I was at SWAT.  It is great for smaller items, and really great for larger items.  Never regretted it.
Still have the Jet and it works well for drilling, buffing, and the occasional smaller items.
gordon


----------



## wyone (Jun 3, 2015)

I have a Jet 1014..  not variable speed..  but mostly because I found it on Craigslist for $100.  It has been great so far, but of course I want new and more features.  LOL


----------



## MarkD (Jun 3, 2015)

Powermatic 3520B...yup I turn other things besides pens!


----------



## Nikitas (Jun 3, 2015)

I use a Rikon 70-100. Love it...


----------



## 79spitfire (Jun 3, 2015)

Started with a Harbor Freight 8X12 VS. Have been using a Delta 46-111 that I inherited from my father. I fitted it with a variable speed sewing machine motor making it very convenient, but I need to work on the mount, it vibrates a bit.


----------



## Edgar (Jun 3, 2015)

I have an Excelsior from Rockler - it's a 10x18 and identical to one that HF sells in a different color. It's been just fine for everything I've tried to do so far. I may want to get a larger one with VS someday, but this is all I need for now.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Jun 3, 2015)

I have the Rockler Excelsior mini lathe.  I make things other than pens but small items. I don't think I'm ready to turn a big bowl or any thing like that but I can make salt and pepper mils on it. I haven't tried those as yet but want to one day. Your lathe looks nice and sturdy and heavy.. Good luck with it.. It looks like it turns smooth too... Fay


----------



## Rob183 (Jun 3, 2015)

I have a Turncrafter Plus that I picked up from Penn State Industries several years ago. Variable speed and has been great to get started on.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 3, 2015)

powermatic 3520B and jet 1014VS
Don


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jun 3, 2015)

Vicmarc vl200


----------



## BSea (Jun 3, 2015)

Currently, I have a Delta 46-460.  The electrician comes Monday to put in my 220 for a powermatic 3520b that I'm ordering as soon as it goes on sale.  I may keep the Delta for buffing, and for when others come to play.  I haven't decided yet.

EDIT:  I also have a Big Dog 7 X14 metal lathe.


----------



## plantman (Jun 3, 2015)

I have 3 machines at the present time I can turn things on. A Shop Smith for turning large or long objects inboard or outboard. Mostly it is set up with the drill press on one end and the band saw on the other. A VS Harbor Freight mini lathe that is used to drill blanks and turn mid sized objects. A Taig Micro Mini Metal lathe that I turn small wooden or metal objects on and 95% of my pens. I have interchangeable adapters that allow me to switch from one lathe to the other without having to remove my objects from the chucks and thus keep everything centered . Each lathe is generally set up to do a set task, saving me time in not having to retool for each step in the making of an object. I have a large one man shop (24 X 36 main room with a 12 X 14 finishing room), with most tools and benches mounted on wheels, and a large cement slab outside to spray and sand or do large and dusty work when weather permits. So, in my case, space is not an object. All lathes do very well in the job they were designed for.   Jim  S


----------



## pfbarney (Jun 3, 2015)

My first lathe was a Craigslist HF POS that was almost enough to make me never want to turn anything.  Then I got an Excelsior from Rockler and loved it.  Still turn on it for pens, seam rippers and small items.  My other lathe is a Nova 1624-44 which I absolutely love.  I have the bed extension as well as the outboard turning attachment which has been used on a few different large projects.  One of these days I will have a Robust American Beauty, but for now I'm very happy.


----------



## DLGunn (Jun 4, 2015)

Rikon 70-050VS. I used to have a Jet 1014, non VS. I much prefer the Rikon.


----------



## Ross (Jun 4, 2015)

I have a Delta 46-60 and an Oliver which was constructed in 1934 (aprox) based on the serial number.  I like the Delta because it is variable speed and great for small turnings like pens.  The Oliver is extremely heavy and has grease zerts so it has to be lubed occasionally.  It is smooth running and works well.


----------



## mecompco (Jun 4, 2015)

Ross said:


> I have a Delta 46-60 and an Oliver which was constructed in 1934 (aprox) based on the serial number.  I like the Delta because it is variable speed and great for small turnings like pens.  The Oliver is extremely heavy and has grease zerts so it has to be lubed occasionally.  It is smooth running and works well.



You've got me beat--my Craftsman (Atlas) metal lathe is ca. late 40's. It runs good, but drinks oil like nobodies business--I'm sure the (babbitt) bearings are probably a little worn. I enjoy using it, and have made (IMHO) some reasonably good-looking pens.

When opportunity arises, I would like to try a wood lathe, though.


----------



## IWC (Jun 4, 2015)

I use a Steel City for pens.


----------



## Magicbob (Jun 4, 2015)

I have a turncraft 10" with the bed extension, fixed speed.
Also have a Unimat 2 metal lathe and an old "Saber-Lathe" I'm thinking about setting up for buffing


----------



## Kragax (Jun 4, 2015)

I have a HF lathe. Maybe a better one later on.


----------



## oneleggimp (Jun 4, 2015)

Rockytime said:


> I'm familiar with the Jets, Rikons and Novas but there are lots of other lathes that the pen turners use. I'm curious as to what they are. I purchased a
> Record Power which I only used for a short time until I discovered the disadvantages of the #1MT. I sold it for a loss. I used it for a short time as a buffing station but it took more room than I could afford to give up. I then tried to purchase a 10X15 Rikon from our local Woodcraft but they were out of stock and did not know when the next shipment would arrive. I then purchased a Woodtek from Woodworker's Supply, Inc. Far as I have been able to determine I must have the only one on this site. It is significantly heavier than the 10X15 Jet. and is a 10X17. It's speeds are 500 to 3975 rpm. Due to it's extra weight it is very smooth and vibration free. Belt changing is manual. VS would be preferred if it were belt-less and totally electronic. The size fits the things I make.


I  have a HF VS Mini Lathe.   8 X 12.  3/4-16 Headstock Spindle Thread and  #1 Morse Taper for both Headstock and tail stock.  Could get more stuff for a lathe with a 1" thread headstock and with #2 morse taper but I've managed to find everything I need: Mandrels, Dead Center 60 degree live center, drill chuck, and pen blank dedicated drilling chuck (with spindle adapter) and bottle stopper "chuck" (again with spindle adapter).  Works for me and is within my budget. Would I like a Jet or Rikon?  Sure but this does the job.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 4, 2015)

I like the looks of that WoodTek (I know that sounds silly). See my signature block for what I have and use. I would like to see others include more about their equipment on  their signature block.


----------



## JimB (Jun 4, 2015)

I still have my first lathe, a Jet 1014VS that I use for all small items and the occasional small bowl. My second lathe is a Grizzly, G0642. It's a reeves drive and I use it for bowls. I haven't maxed out it's 16" swing yet but I do have a few blanks that will. I just added leveling feet to it to help minimize vibration with larger out of balance logs.


----------



## jj9ball (Jun 4, 2015)

I have a Powermatic 3520b with extension bed (makes it a 5320) that I use for most things.  I turn pens with a jet 1221.  I use my grizzly 12 X 36 metal lathe (g4003) for most work on kitless pens.  I use a grizzly 12 X 20 variable speed as a buffing station for pens... My wife tells me I have a tool problem


----------



## low_48 (Jun 4, 2015)

2-Jet 1014EVS one for buffing station and 1 converted into rose engine lathe, Delta 46-460, Jet 1642, Oneway 2436, HAPFO AP 6000-ES copy lathe.


----------



## NotURMailman (Jun 4, 2015)

I started with the cheapy HF lathe, belt changing aside it was worth the money and lasted three years.

As it started to get junky and have more problems than it was worth I bought the Comander VS from PSI, it is a lot better and I like it so far. There are still two belt positions, but tool free belt changing is awesome!


----------



## Bill in Buena Park (Jun 4, 2015)

I use a Rockler Excelsior 10x18 for pens and small items (and leave set at one speed), and a HF VS 8x12 for finishing/polishing.  For bowls/larger work, I have the HF 12x36 with Reeves drive.  Got each for about 50% off on sale with coupons, and blessed that they all work great.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 4, 2015)

I started with a Jet 1014, it is now my buffer. Added a Delta 46-460 that I love. Got talked into buying an Atlas/Craftsman 12x30 metal lathe - it works nicely. Lately, my go-to metal lathe is a 40s era South Bend 16x60 at the Columbus Idea Foundry. Moving the tail stock is a bit of a workout - it has to weigh at least 250 pounds.


----------



## jsolie (Jun 4, 2015)

Still using an old blue/green Jet JWL-1236


----------



## monophoto (Jun 4, 2015)

Started with a ShopFox 1704.  Fine for pens, but underpowered for drilling or anything more than about 2" in diameter.

Now use a 12" VS Turncrafter.  Very happy with it - perfect for what I do (and I don't have room for anything larger).


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jun 4, 2015)

My first factory made lathe is a Grizzly G0658(10x16@80lbs).  It is a EVS which I have added reverse to.  It is a great little lathe which I still use frequently.  After I realized I really liked turning I also got a Jet 1642 EVS2.  I have them arranged in my shop so that I can work with either one by just turning my body 180deg.  If I have just finished a bowl on the Jet I can turn and work with the Griz while the finish is drying on the bowl in the Jet or vice-verse.  Love both of them and can't really say I use one more then the other but generally speaking the Griz is used for smaller items such as pens and the jet for larger bowl like items.  Ornamental birdhouses makes use of both of them.


----------



## Sprung (Jun 4, 2015)

I have a Jet 1014 (non-VS) with extension bed. Picked it up with a ton of accessories in December for one of those "you suck" once-in-a-lifetime deals. There was more money in Sorby chisels than I spent on the whole package - and that doesn't even get into the stand, chucks, centers, and so much more that was included. I plan to save up and buy the VS motor upgrade available from PSI sometime.

Prior to that I had a late 80's/early 90's Craftsman that my dad was the original owner of. It developed issues, which is why I started looking for a new lathe in December. I still have it and, since it was given to me by my father, I won't be getting rid of it - especially in case he ever wants it back. I haven't had time to yet, but I plan to get it back in fully functioning order and use it as a buffing station with the PSI three wheel set.

I also have a Taig Micro-Lathe that was given to me by my father. He had, somehow, ended up owning two - both obtained used - and he gave me one last year. It saw some neglect before I received it, so I've been slowly working on cleaning it up and am trying to save up some money to buy some accessories for it. So, I haven't used it yet - but it will be in use by the end of the year.


----------



## Alchymist (Jun 5, 2015)

:wink:


----------



## hornet406 (Jun 5, 2015)

I have a Rikon 12x16 Model 70-100 with VS conversion.  It is a great tool that I picked up on Craigslist almost brand new. In the market for another lathe as I want to branch out into larger turnings.


----------



## Mack C. (Jun 5, 2015)

ONEWAY 1224 Canadian made!


----------



## csr67 (Jun 5, 2015)

Started this madness with a Harbor Freight VS mini lathe. The MT1 was a hassle, and the tail stock had just enough slop to prevent really good work. I returned it after 3 months for a full refund and bought a Rikon 70-100 from Woodsmith. 

Night and day difference in precision and power!  Yes you have to change belt position to adjust speed, but it's so simple it only takes about 20 seconds.


----------



## Rockytime (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks for all the posts. Several lathes I never heard of. Enjoyed the photos and also some photos of work areas. Interesting stuff.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 5, 2015)

Mack C. said:


> ONEWAY 1224 Canadian made!
> 
> View attachment 134019
> 
> View attachment 134020



That's the most expensive buffer I've ever seen!:wink:


----------



## Mack C. (Jun 6, 2015)

thewishman said:


> Mack C. said:
> 
> 
> > ONEWAY 1224 Canadian made!
> ...


 
I had to make-do after I sold my GI Maxi!


----------



## Rink (Jun 6, 2015)

Harbor Freight full-size lathe.  $274 on sale.  Works great. Also, a set of 8 cheap HSS chisels from HF...also work just fine, although I get tired of sharpening.


----------



## lorbay (Jun 6, 2015)

Vicmarc VL 300 
Lin


----------



## chrisj8221 (Jun 6, 2015)

I am using a used taig micro lathe - used only for pen turning.  I think i have turned a grand total of three pens on it since i got it a few weeks ago.  My favorite part about it so far is that it takes up very little shop space and turns "dead on center".


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jun 6, 2015)

Currently in service: Jet 1221VS and HF Mini VS
Waiting in my new shop for me to move in: Grizzly G0462, Walker-Turner L1152 and Shop Fox mini metal lathe.


----------



## log2lumber (Jun 14, 2015)

Nova DVR XP


----------



## 3855 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jet 1642.  Great machine.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Jun 14, 2015)

I primarily use my jet 10x14 vs to turn pens and my jet 1642vs for drilling the blanks and turning larger items.  I have been very pleased with my jet lathes.  I have owned 4 but these are going to be my lady ones.


----------



## Dr.Internet (Jun 14, 2015)

I bought a MicroLux 7x14 mini-lathe (micro-mark) several years ago for a metal machining project.  After buying most of the tooling from Little Machine Shop, I started making pens on it about 3 years ago.  I find that the ability to accurately determine the amount of tool movement, bore holes, and cut threads offsets some of the freehand abilities of the wood lathe.  When I get some more room, I'll probably add a wood lathe.


----------



## farmer (Jun 16, 2015)

*Lathes*

Total of 6 engine  lathes, 3 for wood 3 for metal 2 Mid American professional cue lathes 40 inches between centers  and one Hightower lathe 77 inches between center .
2 south bends lathes 40 inches between centers 
And the last lathe I don't remember the name of it but it is  20 x 88
And it was bought new .
One bridge port mill 
one 75x 24x8.5 home made CNC that I made, and that mounted a lathe on for doing tapers on.


----------



## Divingdad (Jun 16, 2015)

Jet 1221.  Wanted to try turning for a while and picked it up this past January when it was on sale at Woodcraft.

Dave


----------



## wob50 (Jun 16, 2015)

Le Harbor Freight 12x36 special lol
Looking to upgrade next year


----------

